# Newbie



## OldManMac (Jul 26, 2020)

Not sure what I am doing here. Seems as if there is no one to talk to---my life is a visible lifestyle and I can go no where and be unknown for very long. From the outside, all looks great in our marriage. In many respects, it is good---but sex has always been an issue. My wife's health issues are true I am certain, but there is no room for communication and no consideration. I had surgery to allow for sex and we agreed, but there is no delivery. I am always ready to meet her needs any time she wants----once she has enjoyed and climaxed, she is thru and says I can go and JO. But even those days have been rare the last 6 years and nil the last 1 year. At 65+ yo and 45+ years of marriage, I guess I should give up. I am silent and resentful and that is not healthy. Like I said, have no idea why I am on here. Maybe just to to vent.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@OldManMac Welcome to TAM, Venting can be very therapeutic.


----------



## OldManMac (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes--but I am uncertain as to how I need to move forward. For that matter, how deep do I need to discuss


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

You can vent as much as you would like. Better to get it out rather than hold it in.


----------

